# Magnificent tree frog morphs



## gorf girl (Apr 26, 2009)

Thought I would post some pictures of our new morphs that a friend and I have bred this year. They are so cute. We didn't get large numbers but will have some to sell later on. We also bred some red eyed green tree frogs as well that we are selling now. I love the photo of the mag with his tongue out trying to catch a cricket. They are great hunters and eaters.


----------



## MsMoreliaMagic (Apr 26, 2009)

Very cute


----------



## Kupres (Apr 26, 2009)

Great stuff. Congrats.. Hehehe!! that one second on the left looks like me last night!!


----------



## Jay84 (Apr 26, 2009)

are they the same as green tree frogs? or white lipped tree frogs? they are cute!!


----------



## Hooglabah (Apr 26, 2009)

yeah whats the differances between then and gtf or wltf


----------



## frognut (Apr 26, 2009)

The Mags are only found in Kimberley in WA. They are a frog that needs to be kept warm similar to white lipped tree frogs. Some Mags have quite large yellow spots. They are Gorf girl and my favourite frogs.









My 2 Mags, Bubble and Squeak. My white lip called Gretel.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Apr 26, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## FROGGIESrCUTEo_O (Apr 26, 2009)

OMG love that second pic, PARTY!!!


----------



## JasonL (Apr 26, 2009)

Youv'e shrunk those pics pretty small nutfrog


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Apr 26, 2009)

Here is a pic of some adults


----------



## JasonL (Apr 26, 2009)

That gravel rash one is a cranker Dave, Neph has some pics of a similar one he found up there....


----------



## froggyboy86 (Apr 26, 2009)

Awesome looking frogs, I've been contemplating getting some splendida for a while now. Just need to sort out my current tanks!

Aaron


----------



## frognut (Apr 27, 2009)

I know what I was doing wrong with the pictures now Jason. Thanks for the lesson. Now gorf girl wants me to teach her. No stopping us now.






My mate Bubble.


----------



## nat0810 (Apr 27, 2009)

Remind me to keep my wife away from you next week Frognut 

She thought xmass had come early last week, so god help me @ the expo


----------



## mark83 (Apr 27, 2009)

nice


----------



## JasonL (Apr 27, 2009)

frognut said:


> I know what I was doing wrong with the pictures now Jason. Thanks for the lesson. Now gorf girl wants me to teach her. No stopping us now.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I've created a Monster!!! or maybe a pair of them !!!


----------



## frognut (Apr 28, 2009)

No your safe at the moment Jason. I have not had time just yet to give Karen a lesson. I think we will all be in trouble then. :lol:


----------



## JasonL (Apr 28, 2009)

Luke1 said:


> awsome pics!
> what temps do you have to keep the common green trees at?



Common Green Tree frogs are native to the Sydney area, and do well unheated at room temp in this area.


----------



## nat0810 (Apr 29, 2009)

cmon...........give Karen a lesson.

Maybe then she could post the pics of my boy she took with the childreni. Surely she got one of wife in the background looking scared.

Would be good for a laugh. Make 2 pics on here of her being **** scared by a snake. :lol:


----------



## frognut (May 4, 2009)

Nat I thought you were a nice guy. Not a good idea when you are trying to talk Cobi into letting you get a snake. Be nice and you might still be able to get nice snake like Charlie :lol:


----------



## Melvinsmommy (May 4, 2009)

AAAWWW!!! there so cute


----------



## nat0810 (May 4, 2009)

Marie

I headed back over to see you later on Sat, but u were busy. Cobi actually bought me a Childrens. Was gunna show ya my success!! Still can't quite believe it.

I was after a Jungle, but a childrens is better than nothing. Then on Sunday, the boss says, "shoulda bought that Jungle. It was beautiful" :evil:

So we now have a mini Charlie. Pics are in the expo buys section if you are interested.

Still rekon it's a good idea. That way the boss can look back and remember the good old days when she was **** scared of snakes. 

By the way, how many are in front of us for the maggies? Probably should have put our names down 2 weeks ago when we picked up the red eyes.


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 5, 2011)

here are some of the mags that i got off karen and marie, now coming up to 2 years of age and going great!


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 5, 2011)

Another thread brought back from the dead.

Oh how ironic, like the majority of the other grave-dug threads, this one is from 2009.


----------



## JasonL (Sep 10, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Another thread brought back from the dead.
> 
> Oh how ironic, like the majority of the other grave-dug threads, this one is from 2009.



and your point is?



frogboy77 said:


> here are some of the mags that i got off karen and marie, now coming up to 2 years of age and going great!
> 
> Those pics are fantastic, esp the first one.


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 10, 2011)

JasonL said:


> and your point is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice pics mate.
Relevant bump


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 10, 2011)

this was the treatment the frog was getting before i finally got the perfect shot, i worked out that maybe the water shouldn't be pelted onto the frog and sprayed a bit behind him!:lol:


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 10, 2011)

r3ptilian said:


> View attachment 217227
> View attachment 217228
> 
> 
> ...





you have got quite a clan there!


----------



## r3ptilian (Sep 10, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> you have got quite a clan there!


Nah they're not mine mate, pic was taken at Armidale Reptile Centre WA. They have a big colony of em.


----------



## Froggiestyle (Sep 12, 2011)

frognut said:


> The Mags are only found in Kimberley in WA. They are a frog that needs to be kept warm similar to white lipped tree frogs. Some Mags have quite large yellow spots. They are Gorf girl and my favourite frogs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats a massive wltf, what size vivarium you keeping her in??

I have 9 of the guys and I cant keep them all so I have to sell them off in a months time or so. Mine only just at 5 cm atm in a 60cm x 50cm x 80cm enclosure

Cant wait for my guys to get that BIG


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 12, 2011)

I want frogs  i volly at the reptile park one day a week and while cleaning their tanks the other day i fell in love, one of them bit me aswell, funniest moment of my life, my way of explaining it is like being biten by a baby with no teeth with a mouth full of jelly haha


----------



## Froggiestyle (Sep 12, 2011)

Kimberlyann said:


> I want frogs  i volly at the reptile park one day a week and while cleaning their tanks the other day i fell in love, one of them bit me aswell, funniest moment of my life, my way of explaining it is like being biten by a baby with no teeth with a mouth full of jelly haha



Yeh they ain't the smartest amphibians out there lol.
They try too eat anything that moves


----------

